# Grandin Road 50% Off Code



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got the Grandin Road 50% off code. It is trickortreat2015.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope not working. :-/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It worked for me when I stuck something in the cart it came right up, I didn't even have to put any code in, the site did it for me. I only wish you could use a free shipping code with it too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

its' TRICKORTREAT15


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Free shipping would be nice, but the shipping was just $24 for four skeletons so that's not bad.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

They only have 200 different items in inventory right now. I picked up a pair of rats and the large skeleton dog. Shipping was $17. As pointed out earlier, all caps on the code. The last two years I received my items before Halloween and I was able to sneak in an animatronic, but this year they do not seem to have as much surplus.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning the 50% off sale. They have the code on the website when you go there too. However if I hadn't seen this post I might not have check them out to find out, so thanks to you guys I have a Scout and Shadow dog coming. $32 wasn't bad for both and shipping for me was $12.

I did look for a Tara but she wasn't there. Not sure if she sold out already or if they pulled for the sale. Didn't see really many life-size animated props. At least I got in before all the dogs are gone. I haven't noticed Scout and Shadow sold anywhere else so this worked out well today. I have Sasha and the bulldogs already. Tried to see if I could pick up a Beagle at CVS this morning but no luck. I think the dogs will make a great graveyard scene next year and glad to add these two.


----------

